# Labs in the cold



## JerkBait (Nov 20, 2008)

This will be my first year taking my lab out hunting and im a little nervous about the cold water & air that we'll be in. 

On the youth hunt the first thing she got into the lake while i was settin out decoys and the rest of the morning she laid shivering beside me. It wasnt even cold that morning but she was still shivering. 

Talk to me about yalls experiences with your dogs in the cold because like all of you i care about my dog and dont want her health to be compromised in the freezing temps.

(i will not have a vest for her this weekend)

thanks


----------



## Corey (Nov 20, 2008)

She will be fine, my lab has had ice on his back many times. 
Just don't let her stand in water the whole hunt if you can 
help it. As far as the vest goes, it does not let them dry 
naturally and makes mine shiver worse.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 20, 2008)

Corey said:


> She will be fine, my lab has had ice on his back many times.
> Just don't let her stand in water the whole hunt if you can
> help it. As far as the vest goes, it does not let them dry
> naturally and makes mine shiver worse.



thanks. 

she wont stand in the water at all unless shes making a retrieve. 

anybody else?


----------



## Smokey (Nov 20, 2008)

I dont hunt with my lab but cold doesnt seem to be an issue.
On the coldest days he'll jump in the horse trough and run around splashing water and ice everywhere.


----------



## Dmealer (Nov 20, 2008)

Man your dog will be fine, I was the same way my first season with mine. Just make sure it doesnt stand in the water the whole hunt. Many people may disagree with me but look into a vest you can get one cheap from cabelas or macks and they really will benifit your dog on the really cold days. Good luck to you and your dog this will be a season to remeber for you.


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 20, 2008)

Is she an inside or outside dog?  If she lives inside, her body may not be used to the cold weather, but if she's an outside dog, you shouldn't have a problem.

Knock em' down this weekend!


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 20, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> Is she an inside or outside dog?  If she lives inside, her body may not be used to the cold weather, but if she's an outside dog, you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> Knock em' down this weekend!



uhhh inside outside dog 

her and her accomplice sleep in the garage now that its been cold but they stay outside during the day.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 20, 2008)

When she was shivering did you touch her to see if she was actually cold. If she was then maybe you should get her a vest, but for the most part, in the state we live in it just doesn’t get cold enough for a vest. The only reason I am going to get a vest for Shooter is to help in protecting him on his water entry as you can see from my avatar he likes to be flashy with his entry. 

The reason I asked if you touched to see if she was actually cold was if she wasn’t cold to the touch she prolly was just excited and intense about what it was she was doing. Did she start shivering before or after you brother started shooting at the one duck ya’ll had come in to your set up?



Corey said:


> She will be fine, my lab has had ice on his back many times.
> Just don't let her stand in water the whole hunt if you can
> help it. As far as the vest goes, it does not let them dry
> naturally and makes mine shiver worse.



The vest should be fitted well enough that the dog should stay fairly dry under the vest, even if the dog gets a little damp under the vest the neoprene should still cause the dogs core body temps to be fairly warm weather it is wet/damp or not.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 20, 2008)

she shivered before. the wind was blowing 100mph. 

im gettin a vest just not this weekend. 

i just know im not letting her get into the water before the morning boatride. i cant imagine how cold that would be.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 20, 2008)

Take her out and let her swim a few times a week then so she can acclimate herself to the cold and see what she does.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 20, 2008)

browning84 said:


> Take her out and let her swim a few times a week then so she can acclimate herself to the cold and see what she does.



she would live in the water if id let her. 

we should go soon. mine is faster and can jump farther than yours.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 20, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> she would live in the water if id let her.
> 
> we should go soon. mine is faster and can jump farther than yours.



good fer her, mine wont be cold tho.
whats ole buck doing these days, just keeping his kennel warm


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 20, 2008)

basically. i think hes been sick. drinks alot of water then throws it up. messed on two new cushions this week i got for him in his kennel. he never does that.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 20, 2008)

thats no good, have you finished FF with your girl yet


----------



## Corey (Nov 20, 2008)

The vest should be fitted well enough that the dog should stay fairly dry under the vest, even if the dog gets a little damp under the vest the neoprene should still cause the dogs core body temps to be fairly warm weather it is wet/damp or not.[/QUOTE]

I have tried two diffrent types of vest and I had 
to cut both to make them fit. He still walks like 
a robot with one on.  

Just now for him I guess.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a shorthair that will outdo all you boys labs.


----------



## Corey (Nov 20, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I have a shorthair that will outdo all you boys labs.



I did not even know they had internet in Barnesville 
yet...You guys are moving up fast down there!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 20, 2008)

Corey said:


> I did not even know they had internet in Barnesville
> yet...You guys are moving up fast down there!



 We're catchin up.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 20, 2008)

Looky here. 

















Lets have a contest........ Lab Vs My Shorthair!  And my dog is only 8 months.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

What kind of contest? If it's quail then yes you will take this hands down, only because I have not trained on this yet  . If its 100+yard marks then name the place, I really like GSP's and actually want one but I would hate to go out there and embarrasse you and your dog at 8 months I am not sure he is ready for that kind of whoopin. now if the comp is running around like chickens with their head cut then that will be between your dog and jerkbaits dog Buck. just let me know


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> What kind of contest? If it's quail then yes you will take this hands down, only because I have not trained on this yet  . If its 100+yard marks then name the place, I really like GSP's and actually want one but I would hate to go out there and embarrasse you and your dog at 8 months I am not sure he is ready for that kind of whoopin. now if the comp is running around like chickens with their head cut then that will be between your dog and jerkbaits dog Buck. just let me know









 Embarass??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ME?????? You have alot to learn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say the contest should be between my dog and your dog, just at water retrieving.


----------



## Corey (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Embarass???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please o please make it a water retrieve. Lets take it up a bit and make it a water blind


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2008)

lets quit hijacking my thread! it sure is going to be cold in the mornin, especially for a wet dog.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't get caught with to many duck, that is if you can hit em, you have an event to be at sat afternoon.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2008)

browning84 said:


> you have an event to be at sat afternoon.



 all work and no play. what can  i say though? Im just that good


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> all work and no play. what can  i say though? Im just that good



When did you work, just a question


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> lets quit hijacking my thread! it sure is going to be cold in the mornin, especially for a wet dog.



On a serious note, it is suppose to get into the low 20's tonight, and thats down here where we are. So I would just use caution in the morning.


----------



## mwoods (Nov 21, 2008)

i have a five year old lab they are very good with water. i had mine in the water and it was 25 degrees outside. i went to bass pro shop and got a neopreon vest for here and i put that on after she gets out that will help here warm back up. this vest work really well


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2008)

anybody else got any tips/suggestions?


----------



## browning84 (Nov 21, 2008)

If she gets cold just leave her little butt at home and let the real man show her how it’s done. Shooter load up time to show Mally(SP) how its done. No but really with her being so little you just need to watch her hypothermia is not good, get you one of those chamois for drying your truck and dry her off every time she get in the water. If she feels to cold and is shaking uncontrollably, I know you want to hunt, but pack it up and go home. Put her in the truck and wrap her in warm coats and towels to get her core body temp back up if it becomes an issue.


----------



## Corey (Nov 21, 2008)

Just get you a Shamwow!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 22, 2008)

Corey said:


> Just get you a Shamwow!



haha.... labs can take a lot more than we may think. ga temps never get seriously cold like -degrees so... she does need to be aclimated as someone stated to get her use to it


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 22, 2008)

she made her first two "real" hunting retrieves this morning! she had ice all over her but she survived and cant wait till the next hunt


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Did she look like this?


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 23, 2008)

not quite that bad but she did have some ice on her face. man he looks cold!


----------

